# Tesla App Window Control



## MyT3 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm using version 3.10.3 of the app and am trying to figure out the windows command for my Model 3. Unfortunately, I'm not anywhere close to the car to do a visual check and observation. Specifically, under Controls, the window icon at the top shows "Close". To me, that's a command, not a status and would indicate that the windows are in the open/vent position and that tapping that button would close the windows. This would be just like the 'Unlock' button next to it - tapping that button unlocks the doors with the button changing to 'Lock'. What happens, however, is that tapping 'Close' turns the button momentarily to 'Vent' and then it switches back to 'Close'. There's really no way for me to tell if the windows are in fact closed and I have had a couple of situations where one of the windows will open on its own to the vent position when I'm away from the car, so I'm concerned about the windows being open. I've chatted with Telsa through their website and the rep said the 'Close' button means the windows are 'Closed', which to me is totally counter-intuitive and contrary to how the Unlock button next to it works. But anything is possible .... Would anyone have some insight into this they could share? Thanks!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

MyT3 said:


> I'm concerned about the windows being open. I've chatted with Telsa through their website and the rep said the 'Close' button means the windows are 'Closed', which to me is totally counter-intuitive and contrary to how the Unlock button next to it works. But anything is possible .... Would anyone have some insight into this they could share? Thanks!


Your window is open. The Tesla rep is wrong and it's just as you suspect. It should say Vent when your windows are closed.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The rep had it backwards. "Close" means one or more windows is at least partly open, and "Vent" means they're all closed.

I tested this feature in my garage just for fun, and found the sensing to be pretty accurate.


----------



## MyT3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks, that's what I feared. I'm about 2000 mi away & can't confirm whether or not they are closed or vented. I guess I'll just have to hope the sensor is wrong.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

MyT3 said:


> Thanks, that's what I feared. I'm about 2000 mi away & can't confirm whether or not they are closed or vented. I guess I'll just have to hope the sensor is wrong.


 Time to install a webcam in your garage.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I had this happen on one of the cars about 3 weeks back. Opened the app and expected the see the Vent button, but it said close. I think all you have to do is hit the close button and they will. Reality was in the car I tried closing each window, realistically none of them were open and only one even sounded like it might have moved a little. My guess is that you are OK, or try hitting the button and see if they will close. Then it should change to "Vent".


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The sensor is probably not wrong, but you can make sure by using a method similar to how NASA controls satellites with certainty it's doing what they want:

- Tap CLOSE.
- Tap VENT.
- Tap CLOSE.

That way, even if the sensor is wrong, it will get two separate instructions to close the windows.

P.S. I tested that method twice in my garage, once starting with all of the windows closed, and once starting with one window slightly open. The end result in both cases was all windows closed.


----------



## MyT3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Time to install a webcam in your garage.


Sadly, it's parked outside, open to the elements.


----------



## MyT3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the input. I've tried the suggestions and the button still changes back to 'Close' after displaying 'Vent' for a few seconds. I'll just have to wait & see when I get home at the end of the week.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is interesting. I wonder if it could be due to the cold temps. When temps drop the charge port doesn't lock and I think the windows lower their position by a fraction of an inch. I wonder if it is just calibration and because they may not be 100% closed, the app won't display the Vent properly as it should when they are closed.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MyT3 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I've tried the suggestions and the button still changes back to 'Close' after displaying 'Vent' for a few seconds. I'll just have to wait & see when I get home at the end of the week.


I guess the good and bad news both is that means your car is probably out of communication with Tesla's servers. Which means the windows are probably closed, if you left them that way.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

MyT3 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I've tried the suggestions and the button still changes back to 'Close' after displaying 'Vent' for a few seconds. I'll just have to wait & see when I get home at the end of the week.


One other thing to try when you get home if you find that the app is still doing this, even if it looks like the windows are fully up, is to recalibrate the windows (start with them up, press the down button control on the door and continue to press it for at least 10 seconds after the window has gone down, then repeat for up... raise the window up button and continue holding it up for at least 10 seconds after it's gone up). Might not help, but certainly is pretty easy to try....


----------



## AlissaGardner (Jan 6, 2020)

Did you figure out what the problem was? I am having the same issue and am out of town as well.


----------



## cemoz101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi,

I had this problem before. Recalibrating the windows helped but out of curiosity, are the ones experiencing the issue live in cold climates?

I wonder if the winter mode of the windows aren't taken into account with the app.

I know the windows aren't supposed to close fully to prevent them from freezing shut in cold climates.


----------



## MyT3 (Jul 9, 2017)

My return home was a little delayed, but I'm back now & was happy to see the windows were all fully closed. The app still says "Close'. I'll try GeoJohn23's recalibration suggestion tomorrow, as well as using the commands and seeing what actually happens with the windows.


----------



## MyT3 (Jul 9, 2017)

The commands were still out of sync with what was happening with the windows. I then did the recalibration as suggested by GeoJohn23 recalibration and that seems to have worked. The app now says 'Vent' when the windows are closed and 'Close' when the windows are vented.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

MyT3 said:


> The commands were still out of sync with what was happening with the windows. I then did the recalibration as suggested by GeoJohn23 recalibration and that seems to have worked. The app now says 'Vent' when the windows are closed and 'Close' when the windows are vented.


Fantastic!! Glad it worked and I was able to help you out. I can go home now, I accomplished something today. 😁


----------



## MyT3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just a data point and an incident from today. Yesterday it was 70 degrees here, today its 35. We got out for a bit this morning, just drove a couple of miles for breakfast and then back home. We had a friend along that had never ridden in the car. After getting back home I had two emails from Teslafi notifying me that I had a window down. The first after the drive to the diner and then another after getting home. This is a feature Teslafi has added, it will notify you after a certain amount of time if the car says you have a window open.

To say the least, we didn't intentionally have a window down and I know each of the windows lowered and then went back up after opening and closing the doors. I know this because even after pointing out the button to open the door the friend used the emergency pull. I checked and the window had dropped and it went back up after closing the door. I opened the app and sure enough the button that normally says "Vent" said "Close". I went out to the garage and hit the Close button. Each window made a slight noise and adjustment, but none of them moved more than an 1/8 of an inch, I could see and hear them move, but it was only a very slight amount. Either way the car was happy at that point and the button changed to say "Vent". 

So what ever sensor or determination Tesla uses to think the window is down, it is a very very slight margin of error, and I don't think they are taking into account the winter mode in all situations. I'm quite certain I didn't have a window down and I believe this happened as the temps dropped and the car perhaps entered the winter mode. It likely even did that after we left the garage because the temps in the garage are in the high 40's.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Add another data point 2 hours later, I haven't touched the car, but just 2 hours later, my app thinks the windows are not closed again. The controls button says "Close" not "Vent". This has to be the cold weather settings adjusting the windows. They need to fix this little bug.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Same here. My Model 3 is parked in ~30F temps with all windows fully up. The app window controls say “Close” and not “Vent”.


----------



## cemoz101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Glad this is also something others in cold regions are experiencing. I've had the same issue too.

I wish the app would warn when the car is in winter mode so we can know when the windows are genuinely open (which would really suck in winter) or when they are in winter mode.

I hope tesla addresses this.


----------

